# Taxi to Houten show 3rd of April 2011



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Currently got space for at least one person for the Denise Van Houten animal fun day next month. Going via Harwich 09.00 hrs Saturday morning and staying overnight in Utrecht or other nearby gaff prior to show on Sunday. Returning on ferry from the Hook Sunday evening at 22.00hrs therefore head down for kip in cabin before early morning docking back at picture postcard historical Harwich all bright eyed ready to face the new week.
Not particulary cheap as this is a deluxe trip rather than the wham bang cramped up mini bus variety. Please drop me a PM for more details.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

ibis hotel in Utrect booked and 3 weeks to go.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

me too cant wait , although poor me i will be staying in Amsterdam:lol2::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

carlo69 said:


> me too cant wait , although poor me i will be staying in Amsterdam:lol2::2thumb::2thumb:


 Amsterdam! - wouldn't catch me there :lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Caz said:


> Amsterdam! - wouldn't catch me there :lol2:


 me neither i am going for reptiles not a sex tourism trip:lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> me neither i am going for reptiles not a sex tourism trip:lol2:


Unlike your last trip then? :lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Caz said:


> Unlike your last trip then? :lol2:


 Sir i will have you know it that on my last, and all previous expeditions, onto the continental reptile scene I did not partake in any shananigins of a sexual nature. My only risky venture was to buy a packet of AK47's for 9 Euros, exclusively for personal recreational purposes.e


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Sir i will have you know it that on my last, and all previous expeditions, onto the continental reptile scene I did not partake in any shananigins of a sexual nature. My only risky venture was to buy a packet of AK47's for 9 Euros, exclusively for personal recreational purposes.e


me thinks you protesteth to much :lol2:


----------

